# A couple of projects over the holidays



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I finally got some time after filling my Christmas orders to work on a couple of after Christmas orders.
Coco / Antler mix with Silver Solder Inlay









Shotgun Shell Sprig Whistle made from an Alumilite Casting kit and a Remington Hypersonic 3" #2.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Those are beautiful. Do the duck calls come as kits? I've seen you post them up and love every one of them, would like to give them a try if they aren't too complicated...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

WOW! Your calls, while very complex have a great fit and wonderful finish. Not an easy task. Very nice!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments. Willie all my duck calls are hand cut, it is very challenging and it took me over a year to make them sounds the way I want. If you are looking into kits go look at the Hut game call kits.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, I appreciate them even more now. Thanks and again, great job.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Lookin' good ............ as usual!!!

I need to get with you about a Sprig whistle. I might stop by Thursday evening if you're in the shop if that's ok. If you're not out there ................. have a safe New Year's Eve Amigo!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thursday Afternoon is good for me!!!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sounds good! I'm up in Pasadena at Goodyear and I'll swing through that direction when I get off. Might take me an hour or so to get there ........


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Robert, those arevery nice. LL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

WOW, Love it. Really do Love it.


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

Think that I am about ready to pay for a call....


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words!! Big Tom we can discuss that when you drop by the house today!!


----------

